# New Tailgating Pit



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

Had a friend build this for me works great he builds them to your specs. I had this on done with 12" pipe cooking and fire box. Also has removeable legs with casters.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

That's awesome! Love the dual purpose idea of legs and receiver. I built a simple designed single chamber cooker a few years back for a friend. I was always scared the abuse from the road would eventually break the tubing and cause a lot of damage. Might add a few gussets to the bottom reciever for piece of mind.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

not trying to kill your buzz, is the smoker not too close to the bed gate? maybe bad for the finish?


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

goodwood said:


> not trying to kill your buzz, is the smoker not too close to the bed gate? maybe bad for the finish?


Yea we thought about that but it doesn't seem to get any hotter that the fender when the sun beats down on it. But were working on a new extender that will allow me to drop the tailgate. It will have a basket for carring ice chest and other stuff.:cheers:


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

Slimshady said:


> That's awesome! Love the dual purpose idea of legs and receiver. I built a simple designed single chamber cooker a few years back for a friend. I was always scared the abuse from the road would eventually break the tubing and cause a lot of damage. Might add a few gussets to the bottom reciever for piece of mind.


Thats a good idea on the gussets will do that with the new extension were working on thanks.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

From the looks of it, your friend knows what he's doing. Give us some updated photos when you get around to making improvements. I think the heat would be ok. The firebox is down low and the remaining area shouldn't be that bad. Grilling may be another story though.


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

Slimshady said:


> From the looks of it, your friend knows what he's doing. Give us some updated photos when you get around to making improvements. I think the heat would be ok. The firebox is down low and the remaining area shouldn't be that bad. Grilling may be another story though.


Thanks shady as far as grilling i've got a Weber Q120 yea I know it propane but it works for my needs will post updates but it may be awhile.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Baystalker said:


> Yea we thought about that but it doesn't seem to get any hotter that the fender when the sun beats down on it. But were working on a new extender that will allow me to drop the tailgate. It will have a basket for carring ice chest and other stuff.:cheers:


good deal!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## fish-tx (Oct 3, 2007)

does he sell them? ive been trying to get one made for a while!


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

I just ordered one a lot like that from Gator Pit. Ritch builds all his pits from new steel (no used pipe or propane tanks) with a minimum 1/4" thickness. He's not cheap but the quality is really impressive. Check gatorpit.net.


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

CavassoCruisin said:


> I just ordered one a lot like that from Gator Pit. Ritch builds all his pits from new steel (no used pipe or propane tanks) with a minimum 1/4" thickness. He's not cheap but the quality is really impressive. Check gatorpit.net.


Yea i've seen there pits they are impressive a guy a the UH games has one man it is heavy. Also my buddy doesn't use propane tanks or used pipe. Everything he builds is from all new material. I was not going use his name or number because he is not a paided sponsor of this website. But now if anyone is interested just PM me for the info.


----------

